# Algae Report



## Beach It (Apr 27, 2010)

I heard that NB was pretty much unfishable again today (28 May) due to algae again. Any word on elsewhere???


----------



## Zoomie Juice (Aug 12, 2009)

> *Beach It (28/05/2010)*I heard that NB was pretty much unfishable again today (28 May) due to algae again. Any word on elsewhere???


+1... Navarre is officially "Unfishable" Was out there today. Any word on Perdido? Was planning on going sharkin tomorrow night.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

seems like the algae stops close to chicken bone and west. went several days from chicken bone to ft pickens and no algae and plenty of sand fleas.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I dove the three barges Thursday and algae was all over the bottom and the sea fans were covered with it.:boo


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I was at Navarre yesterday. I walked over to the beach about 1:00 to see if I could catch some fleas (caught a bunch) and the first 40' or so was solid algae. Beyond that was clear.

Walked back over about 5:00 and the algae was on the beach and the water was very clear. I'm sure there were spots in the water but looked clear from the beach.


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

I went to Pensacola Beach around 1:30 today. There was a small amount of algea near the beach and some in spots under water but nothing like Navarre.


----------



## Beach It (Apr 27, 2010)

NB was COMPLETELY unfishable at 6pm today


----------

